# posted in the wrong place, but still



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2003)

hey, it's me again,

i'm trying to compile information for a history project about the affects of ww2 on the south-west of a quaint little country you might know as "England".  you ceem like knowageable people, have any of you out there got any information about the topic, not just the war in the air but on the ground and sea, don't go out of your way, just if you hav some in your comp. or somthing


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Feb 19, 2004)

I know a fair bit about the War in Europe during 1939-1945 but mostly about aircraft - i had grandparents who lived during the war (my grandfather was a navy photographer aboard a Royal Navy aircraft carrier) like i said most of my knowledge is about aircraft but if i can be useful to you just let me know


Cheers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2004)

oh no lanc, your 'dead thread' as i like to call has been revived


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 25, 2004)

My father was an RSM during WW2, If I can help ask. I have to say that my knowledge of WW2 is mostly German aircraft but there we are.

Kiwimac


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Feb 25, 2004)

Why would a New Zealander be particularly interested in German aircraft?
Theres nothing wrong with that, i just wondered if theres any particular reason


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, why not?

I have been 'into' airplanes of WW2 since I were a lad! And in the last 20 or so years that interest has turned to Axis aircraft, mostly German, I guess I'm fascinated by the wide range and variety that the Germans turned out.

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2004)

true they had some "interesting" ideas


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2004)

yep they sure did 8) but interesting didnt necessarily mean good


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 28, 2004)

well, alot of them were just to far ahead of their day.............

BTW, anysign of Mrs. Banks yet C.C?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 29, 2004)

not yet.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 29, 2004)

yet?


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 29, 2004)

BTW said:


> Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2004)

mrs. banks =our english teacher 8) one lesson we was supposed to be doing work but we was on here, she caught us and started telling us about how great she thiks the spitfire is


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 1, 2004)

when we proceded to tell her it was over rated


----------



## Archer (Mar 1, 2004)

And I'm assuming you added something along the lines of "The Lancaster is so much better than the Spitfire", right Lanc?


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 1, 2004)

She sounds a good Teacher 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 2, 2004)

shes a great teacher 8) nope we was just telling her how over-rated the spitfre was, then she started rambling on to us for about 5 mins about the b-52


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 2, 2004)

Spitfire Over-Rated     

She's right about the B-52 though 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 2, 2004)

> Spitfire Over-Rated


it so was



> She's right about the B-52 though


you don't even know what she said?


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 2, 2004)

What was the best Brit Fighter of WWII  

Hot Space


----------



## aussie jim (Mar 2, 2004)

heh he...there is only one choice isnt there


----------



## Archer (Mar 3, 2004)

Corsair. Or Hurricane if you want a British built plane


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2004)

yeah the hurricane for me too 8) theres nowt wrong wih the spit, it was a great plane but it is over-rated 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 3, 2004)

just don't tell Mrs. Banks that, she seems to think the spit was the best plane ever.........................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2004)

yup 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 6, 2004)

but you wouldn't think so the number of times i lost with it at top trumps...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2004)

8) i think that just you, picking payload indeed.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2004)

not funny............................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2004)

oh it is  not as funny as the time i picked ceiling on the lancaster 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2004)

that was great, i had the stuka didn't I.....................


----------



## Maestro (Apr 20, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> yeah the hurricane for me too 8) theres nowt wrong wih the spit, it was a great plane but it is over-rated 8)



Hmmm... I don't think the Spitfire was over-rated. Mabe the first Marks were, but the Mk. IX was as good as the P-51 Mustang. The Mk. IX has a shorter range than the Mustang, but it had an extra punch! (The P-51 had six Browning 303 machine guns compared to two 20 mm canons and four Browning 303 machine guns for the Mk. IX.) 8)

This info comes from a book I have at home. The writer interviewed a pilot that flew both planes.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 21, 2004)

Is this a new found love for the Spitfire, or have you just read the book? 

The Mk. XIV was better than the Mustang in every thing except range.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2004)

i prefer the spit to the 'stang..................


----------



## Maestro (Apr 21, 2004)

plan_D said:


> Is this a new found love for the Spitfire, or have you just read the book?
> 
> The Mk. XIV was better than the Mustang in every thing except range.



To say the truth, I always loved the Spitfire. In fact, the Mk. IX is my favorite plane of WW II. 8)

I "fell in love" with that plane the day I began to read about the WW II. (I was about 10 years old (and now I'll turn 20 on June).)

And, I'm not sure, but wasn't the Mk. XIV only used for recon mission?


----------



## plan_D (Apr 22, 2004)

Type: Spitfire Mk. XIV
Function: fighter
Year: 1944
Crew: 1
Engines: 1 * 2050hp R.R. Griffon 65
Wing Span: 11.23 m
Length: 9.96 m
Height: 3.86 m
Wing Area: 22.48m2
Empty Weight: 2994 kg
Max.Weight: 3856 kg
Speed: 721km/h
Ceiling: 13560 m
Range: 1368 km
Armament: 2*g 20mm 4*mg 7.7mm b225 kg

It was used as a fighter, and definately the best dogfighter of the war.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2004)

i take it by year it means the year it was introduced, not just that it was used in that year?


----------



## Maestro (Apr 22, 2004)

plan_D said:


> Type: Spitfire Mk. XIV
> Function: fighter
> Year: 1944
> Crew: 1
> ...



All right, I made a mistake. Sorry.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes, Lanc it's the year it was introduced.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2004)

just to make sure ....................


----------



## plan_D (Apr 24, 2004)

We all make mistakes Maestro, some more than others.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2004)

was that a dig at me?


----------



## plan_D (Apr 25, 2004)

No.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 25, 2004)

good..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 28, 2004)

was probably at me


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 28, 2004)

everyone's had a dig at you at some point..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2004)

probably have 8) then again, i deserve it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2004)

fair point..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2004)

anyway, getting back on topic, whats your view on posting in the wrong place  guess who that was a cheap shot as....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2004)

hey, i posted this back when there was only like this and maybe one other forum, but being a "newbie", you wouldn't know about those days..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2004)

i joined around that time 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2004)

no you didn't, you joined when the forums were getting pretty big..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2004)

anyway, i thought you thought i knew about this site before you


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2004)

i do, you just didn't join when you first knew about it................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2004)

you knew about it before me, ages before me


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2004)

no, you introduced me to the site............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

no i did not, i told you about tg planes (nothing to be proud of) but i did not tell you about this site.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2004)

then how else did i find it??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

how am i supposed to know?  how would i find it, it was only since you showed me this site that i really became interested in planes


----------



## cute corporal (Jan 10, 2005)

im in weston (s.w england) and we have woods (weston woods) that were bombed by germans, also there was a ww1 encampment there...they are full of history - search on the web for my town and the woods!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 10, 2005)

Weston!?! What part!?


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 10, 2005)

There was an Ack Ack battery on Flat Holm as well.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2005)

ok i've just come back to this thread and i can't believe i called the spit over-rated!! i wanna set the record straight, i do not think the spit was over rated!!


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 6, 2005)

I do think it depends on what you are matching the Spitfire up against. In each of its marks the Spitfire was a very capable fighter against foes of its own time. I have always wondered though how exactly a Spitfire would have compared with a Zero in terms of dogfighting ability. Maybe a good thing for someone one day to build exact replicas of the early Zero and the early Spitfire so there can be a head-to-head dogfight between them. I know they would never have met in real life, but it would be interesting considering the reports of how maneovourable the zero is.


----------

